# What Kind of Posting Can a New QL3 Med Tech Get ?



## airwinger88 (11 Feb 2009)

I am a medic currently in training to become QL3 qualified med tech and was wondering if I want out west for my posting but also want Trenton because I want to get medical evacuation what bases should i pick in order stay out west. I really don't want to go to a field unit is it possible not to go and can I still get the med Eva if i go to another base out west the doesn't have the flight medics/ Eva medic also if I can't get that how easy is it to the dart team thank you for you answers


----------



## HItorMiss (11 Feb 2009)

Airwinger

You need to use spell check and grammer I am not even sure what you are trying to ask. Perhaps you could break it up a little better and then the rest of us could understand your questions a bit better.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Feb 2009)

I'm going to lock this and move it to the 'Medical' part of this forum so you know where to post.

Please retype your question using proper grammer, etc. and try being specific in what you want to know.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## old medic (11 Feb 2009)

Unlocked.  There are other threads on this subject here already.

You will spend time in a field unit and in the field. Most of the job is just that.


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Feb 2009)

Pick a number between 1 and 5. 

2, 3, and 4 don't count.


----------



## Armymedic (12 Feb 2009)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Pick a number between 1 and 5.
> 
> 2, 3, and 4 don't count.



Actually 2 does count.

So pick from 1, 1, 2, or 5.

You got a whole career to go to different places. Trenton is possible, but limited. Chances are that you will go to one of those units starting with the above numbers that have a large number of Med Tech Ptes.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Feb 2009)

I am not a Med Tech, and I don't play one on TV, but I am going to stray out of my lane to say you are likely not going to see the MedEvac world right off your QL3.  You probably won't see if right after your QL5.  I am sure a Med Tech can post the prereq's for the MedEvac course, which is a highly competed for qual AFAIK.

Chances are, you will end up with a Fd Amb and deploy.  Or, you will be posted to a non-field unit, and deploy.  6 and one half dozen of the other.

Remember, there is no such thing as an "airforce" Med Tech.  At my CDU, there are Med Tech's in Air, Sea and Land DEU, and I work on a Wing.


----------



## Armymedic (12 Feb 2009)

To concur with Eye In The Sky, you will not even be considered for Air Medevac course until after you are done your QL 5 and are a Cpl.

Further, just to alleviate any confusion for you or any other Med Techs who read this;

You are not a fully qualified Med Tech, capable of doing all roles, until you are finished your QL 5 course. You can not go to any specialty (PMed for instance) trade, or do any specialty courses (Aeromedivac) until after you are QL 5 qualified.


----------



## medicineman (12 Feb 2009)

And to add/reiterate what I've said before - as a Med Tech, your uniform is just the clothing you put on to go to work.  It has nothing to do with where you get posted.  I'm Army, wear airevac wings, work on a Navy base and am screening for submarine service...take it from there.  Count on being in a Fd Amb for awhile regardless of your element.

Take care and have a good one.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Feb 2009)

SFB said:
			
		

> Actually 2 does count.
> 
> So pick from 1, 1, 2, or 5.
> 
> You got a whole career to go to different places. Trenton is possible, but limited. Chances are that you will go to one of those units starting with the above numbers that have a large number of Med Tech Ptes.



Doh! Typing too fast for my brain. That or there's some underlying psychological reason I don't remember Pet.


----------



## Pea (12 Feb 2009)

SFB said:
			
		

> You are not a fully qualified Med Tech, capable of doing all roles, until you are finished your QL 5 course. You can not go to any specialty (PMed for instance) trade, or do any specialty courses (Aeromedivac) until after you are QL 5 qualified.



Things have changed recently due to the PMed world hurting big time for members, and you can now go PMed with just your QL3's. On our last few days at CFMSS we had a Sgt from the PMed cell come "recruiting" and advised us we can now go on the PMed course as 3's and will be promoted to MCpl upon completion of said course. (however, I do believe once we got posted to our unit we were made aware of a certain amount of months we have to be at our unit before we can go. I just can't remember the number off my head)

Other than that small change, I want to echo what SFB said about not being a "fully qualified" Med Tech until we're QL5. I'm a new QL3 Medic posted to a field unit and unfortunately it seems I really am not qualified to do much at this point. (well in the Army anyways).. But that's a whole other bag of apples.

I'd expect to do some field time right off the bat, and all my superiors have assured me so far that the beginning of your career is the best time to get that experience and "check in the box". Better now while you're young & fit, than later when you're tired & broken. Most of us at my unit are going to start pre-deployment training in the next few months, and I just barely got here.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2009)

MediPea said:
			
		

> Things have changed recently due to the PMed world hurting big time for members, and you can now go PMed with just your QL3's. On our last few days at CFMSS we had a Sgt from the PMed cell come "recruiting" and advised us we can now go on the PMed course as 3's and will be promoted to MCpl upon completion of said course. (however, I do believe once we got posted to our unit we were made aware of a certain amount of months we have to be at our unit before we can go. I just can't remember the number off my head)



36 months in and of course, the requirements can always change again.


----------



## LoneObserver (3 May 2009)

This seems like a relative and reasonably current topic thread to throw my question into.

One of the things that attracts me to Med Tech is the broad opportunity for postings. 

I'm applying for army element but I thought doing a tour on a ship would be an interesting experience.

How possible or complicated is it for an army medic to get naval ship posting? What level of time in or qualification do you need to have?


----------



## PMedMoe (3 May 2009)

grey man said:
			
		

> How possible or complicated is it for an army medic to get naval ship posting? What level of time in or qualification do you need to have?



My guess would be pretty easy, but IIRC, you must be QL5 qualified for a posting to a ship.


----------



## medicineman (3 May 2009)

I've said it once, I suppose I should say it again - your uniform is only the stuff they make you wear to work.  Element don't mean dinky doo as a med tech - there are lots of people that haven't seen anything remotely resembling the uniform they wear, except maybe the field (though I know a few that haven't done any of that).  There is always a good chance of you going to a ship at onepoint or another, regardless of colour you wear.  Incidentally, right now on the west coast, most of the ships PA's are in fact army.

Have a gooder.

MM


----------

